
Asking over 8500 students to pick a random number from 1 to 10 - sprague
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/acow6y/asking_over_8500_students_to_pick_a_random_number/
======
ColinWright
Reading the comments there I genuinely despair over the level of mathematical
ignorance being shown by some of the commenters, and the scorn and lack of
empathy shown by others.

There are times when I'm ashamed to be human and share a heritage with some of
the people out there.

 _Edit: In case you 're wondering what comments prompted me to say that, I'll
not point at them, because it would identify the usernames, and I don't want
to do that. I'll just take this as a reminder: On most forums - never read the
comments._

~~~
minimaxir
Part of the reason I stopped making content for /r/dataisbeautiful is the
vitriol for a minor/inconsequential mistake in my source chart, and _no one_
reads the comment corrections.

The workaround is to link to a blog post instead of a raw dataviz, but no one
upvotes those.

------
sorokod
There is a name I forgot for this phenomena of "representative" random values.
For occupation the representative value is "carpenter"

